# Black looking grass



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey, this maybe a silly question. But I noticed these black looking spots in my zosyia. 
I just did a scalp to 0.5" and about 2 days ago cut at 0.7". I am hoping it's just grass that was scalped and hasn't bounced back. 
What are yalls thoughts?


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Fungus? Is it slimy? Or dry?


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

It's dry.


----------



## robertmehrer (Feb 28, 2019)

Maybe blight, I'm no expert in disease identification but looks like greasy spot ... google it and see if it looks the same.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Talental said:


> Hey, this maybe a silly question. But I noticed these black looking spots in my zosyia.
> I just did a scalp to 0.5" and about 2 days ago cut at 0.7". I am hoping it's just grass that was scalped and hasn't bounced back.
> What are yalls thoughts?


Have you gotten a lot of rain lately? I know the south got tons of rain in February and March but has that continued into April for you? @Cory had an outbreak of black spots in his front yard last fall. Maybe he can help identify this.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

Hey, guys thanks for the response. Yes, we got a ton of ran in February and into March. I will google yalls ideas.


----------



## Tmank87 (Feb 13, 2019)

Looks like you just cut a bit low in that spot. I did the same about 1.5 weeks ago and the picture looks very similar.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Mine was slime mold. This just looks like decomposing dead grass.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

@Cory -if that is the case is there anything I can do for it? Is this bad thing?


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

I had something similar to that. It was algae. I was overwatering. Probably not what is causing yours but too much rain or not great drainage may have caused it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

My vote is dirt and not disease. Mine looks like this when I cut it lower than usual.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Talental said:


> @Cory -if that is the case is there anything I can do for it? Is this bad thing?


If it's slime mold there really isn't much you can do about it, it goes away on its own when it dries out. I sprayed propiconazole but I don't think it did anything to it. Mine looked like this







I think it's just cause you scalped so you're seeing under the canopy. And it's probably not warm enough for dead grass and clippings to decompose yet.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> Talental said:
> 
> 
> > @Cory -if that is the case is there anything I can do for it? Is this bad thing?
> ...


WOW! What cultivar is that?


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

SCGrassMan said:


> Cory said:
> 
> 
> > Talental said:
> ...


First time seeing Cory's lawn? You have to look at his journal and see what it looked like last year. It is absolutely amazing.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

@SCGrassMan my front yard is Tifway 419, backyard is common Bermuda.

@TN Hawkeye Thanks! Hopefully it looks just as good this year :thumbup:


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Cory said:


> @SCGrassMan my front yard is Tifway 419, backyard is common Bermuda.
> 
> @TN Hawkeye Thanks! Hopefully it looks just as good this year :thumbup:


Man that's awesome.


----------



## Talental (Jun 29, 2018)

Thanks guys. Will watch and wait.


----------



## TonyC (May 17, 2018)

I asked a similar question not long after planting Zeon sod. If it's the same, then it's a scalp which allowed you to see the rotted outer sleeve of the stalk. It should be fine in a few days. We'll, at least you won't see it.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

@TN Hawkeye first time, yes. Will go check it out.


----------

